# November winner



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Joellen is the winner of the November contest. She gets to choose the theme for January's contest.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Well deserved. I love that picture of Daisy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go JoEllen and Daisy!!!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

What a gorgeous picture and a deserving winner. Congratulations!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Congratulations JoEllen!!! Awesome catch of a picture!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Way to go Daisy and Jo Ellen! 
Are we skipping December and moving right into the New Year?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

That's my girl!  Thank you so much, everyone. I'm humbled to win, the competition was incredible! 

Paula, I believe Marsha picked the theme for December and then I will pick for January. I have a couple of ideas, I'm excited! 

:wavey:


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

J E that is an incredible photo of Daisy. Congrats!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

When I look at that photo, I always wonder what she's thinking. Can't quite figure it out LOL, she's like looking right through me. Yikes :

Thanks, Alan!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok...I missed that one. I guess Dec's Theme is Christmas?



Jo Ellen said:


> That's my girl!  Thank you so much, everyone. I'm humbled to win, the competition was incredible!
> 
> Paula, I believe Marsha picked the theme for December and then I will pick for January. I have a couple of ideas, I'm excited!
> 
> :wavey:


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

What a great picture of a gorgeous dog! Congratulations!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Way to go Joellen and Daisy! That Daisy is such a beautiful girl and so photogenic!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> When I look at that photo, I always wonder what she's thinking. Can't quite figure it out LOL, she's like looking right through me. Yikes :
> 
> Thanks, Alan!


I have a few of Jazz like that Jo Ellen and when I see them, same thing, and I always think of you and our Daisy when I see them.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations Jo and Daisy!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

That's a wonderful shot of your baby! Congrats!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Great picture....congratulations!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats Girls! I too, just Love this Pic of Miss Daisy...when Tailer sees it he goes bonkoz! Almost prancing...breathing heavy...mumbling about tuuna juice n moobeez...Huh?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, Daisy definitely wants to go to the moobeez wiff da tAiler 

Thanks again, everyone!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Congratulation Jo Ellen and Daisy well deserved.


----------

